# 70" recurve limbs for a Samick sage



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

I believe Samick also makes the Journey, which is the same riser but has 64" length instead of 62" length. The limbs interchange, from what I read. I have a 31" draw and a 64" feels better than a 62". Then again, a 68" bow feels better than both.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

You could put Samick Journey limbs on a 66" Polaris riser for a 68" bow on the cheap.

-Grant


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

s - 

With a true 32" draw, you are going to be better off with an ILF bow, and 70" isn't a bad choice.

Even though the combo that grant suggested might work out, at 32" the odds may be against it. 

Couple of things:
Long draw archers have to main problems.

First is finding a bow that will be smooth all the way to their anchor, second is finding arrows that match spine wise (assuming you're starting off light enough in draw weight to actually learn on). Going to an ILF rig, while initially more expensive, will most likely save you headaches down the line. The weight adjustable feature allows to to lighten the pre-load, so the bow won't stack at your draw length (basically the draw will stay smooth all the way back to anchor). 

So what the guy in the shop was telling you wasn't wrong, but you don't need to spend $700 on it either.
You can do quite well in the $300 - 350 range for a quality entry level bow. 

After you figure out the draw weight and required arrow length, we can discuss arrows. 

Yes, a lot will depend on what you want to do and your budget.

Regarding your draw length, hopefully that was measured on a draw check bow or reasonable facsimile, and not by a chart or calculation. The latter are usually hit or miss.

Viper1 out.


----------



## Destroyer (Sep 11, 2009)

Howdy! :welcome:



shonkaholic said:


> Hi, Im new to archery and just bought a Samick sage 62" recurve take down bow as i did bit of research and it seemed like a good any to start with.


Good starters bow, nothing wrong with it . I shoot a Sage at 30" draw .



shonkaholic said:


> after going to a archery supply store they laughed at me an said i 70 inch bow due to my height an draw length and proceeded to try sell me a 700 dollar set which is more than i would like to spend straight away


If you want to shoot target tournaments then a 70" bow might be better but you can still learn with a shorter bow.



biblethumpncop said:


> I believe Samick also makes the Journey, which is the same riser but has 64" length instead of 62" length.


Yep. The Samick Journey limbs will fit the Sage riser and will handle any draw length.


----------



## Boberau (Dec 15, 2009)

I think you can get a Cartel 66" Triple bow for under $ 100 for starters. Their limbs go from 25# up to 40#. That will give you 66" or four more inches than a Sage - for $40 less.


----------



## ArcherFletch (Jul 8, 2012)

I shoot a 45# samick sage at 32" and its OK. Definitely feels like it stacks in the last inch or two, its probably at least 50# if not 55#. Some finger pinch but not as bad as shooting a horsebow or compound with fingers. The worst problem I had with it was the sounds it made on the shot, every time it was a real loud "DONK" and when I let other people shoot it at shorter DL it sounds fine. 

Guys in archery shops will frequently be jerks or idiots or just trying to sell you a lot of stuff. The first time I went to an archery shop I had to talk to the @$#!! for about 10 minutes before he would even just let me buy a recurve. Everything was "well for your size you're going to need a custom bow, blah blah blah"


----------



## KennyO (Feb 5, 2003)

First thing is you need to ensure you are really a 32" draw. 192cm works out to 6 feet 3.5 inches which is only a 1/2 inch taller than me and I'm drawing 29" to the corner of my mouth. Not that 32 is impossible but it doesn't sound right for your height with trad gear. How did you determine your draw length and where are you anchoring.


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

True, a 32" draw length, with good form anyways, is rare, but then again, I'm pushing 28.5 to 29" on my recurve, and I'm only 5'7", but my lack of vertical has more to do with short legs.

But, it would be good advice, I think, to actually figure out what the real draw length is for a new shooter, probably on a real bow, a real, light bow, verifying good alignment. I can draw 31" if I break alignment, but with heavy bows, or even moderately heavy bows, it begins to tweak my draw shoulder.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Kenny -

If you are 6'3" and drawing 29", odds are you are doing something seriously wrong.
Sure it's possible, just really, really unlikely. 

Viper1 out.


----------



## Destroyer (Sep 11, 2009)

ArcherFletch said:


> Guys in archery shops will frequently be jerks or idiots or just trying to sell you a lot of stuff.


:thumbs_up



KennyO said:


> First thing is you need to ensure you are really a 32" draw. 192cm works out to 6 feet 3.5 inches which is only a 1/2 inch taller than me and I'm drawing 29" to the corner of my mouth. Not that 32 is impossible but it doesn't sound right for your height with trad gear. How did you determine your draw length and where are you anchoring.


Arm lengths differ, arm ratios differ too. Some ppl are like a t-rex others drag their knuckles and then you have average joe in between.



Viper1 said:


> If you are 6'3" and drawing 29", odds are you are doing something seriously wrong.


See above...


----------



## KennyO (Feb 5, 2003)

Oops, i was accidentally quoting my true draw length which IS 29". My AMO draw is 29 + 1 3/4 = 30 3/4.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Kenny -

OK, better, but willing to bet there at least another 1/2" in ya ... 

Viper1 out.


----------



## Epoche (Nov 10, 2013)

Thanks for the advice. Just ordered Polaris 66 riser and Samick Journey 64 limbs from Lancaster Archer-- tech said limbs AOK with Polaris.


----------



## wanaBoffthegrid (May 19, 2015)

Epoche said:


> Thanks for the advice. Just ordered Polaris 66 riser and Samick Journey 64 limbs from Lancaster Archer-- tech said limbs AOK with Polaris.


Hi there. Am wondering how that combination worked out for you. Am looking for a 70" bow. The Samick Sage is what was recommended as a beginner bow, but is only 62". What do you think? Thanks alot.


----------



## Arron (Nov 18, 2012)

http://www.lancasterarchery.com/sf-axiom-plus-light-25-recurve-riser.html
http://www.lancasterarchery.com/w-w-sebastian-flute-axiom-plus-recurve-limbs-27800.html

For just a little more this will get you into ILF and a 70" bow.


----------

